# Sony VAIO E15118FN



## far (Aug 10, 2012)

Guys !

I've zeroed in on  this VAIO model .

Earlier ,I thought of purchasing online for 55.9k on buytheprice with EMI. Then didn't want to take chances buying online and go through hassles as I'm not confident of buytheprice services. Flipkart is selling for approx 56.8 k and so is infibeam. Sony's MRP is 58K.

Finally Decided to buy it locally and the best I could get is for 54.7 k with 16GB Transcend Pendrive ,Carry case  and VAT paid bill.

I will be using this laptop for below purposes.

1.Coding 
2.Video Editing ( Learner )
3.Watching occasional Youtube Videos.. NOT movies.

My main criteria is to
1. get an i7 laptop (kind of future proof)
2. get a laptop with backlit keyboard and preinstalled OS
3. Not really worry about the graphics (Don't play games on laptop)
4. laptop with decent looks and Good A.S.S
5. 4GB RAM is sufficient. If at all will upgrade it later to 8 GB.

I find this laptop fit the bill. Now the question is the laptop VFM money at 54.7k. 

* I will be buying it tomorrow  *. 

PS : If any other laptop fit all the above criteria Suggestions welcome. I got only today to only to finalize.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 11, 2012)

The laptop which you have selected is quite good.
At the same time do have a look at Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN also, it is also a very nice laptop.
And Samsung ASS is better than Sony.


----------



## far (Aug 11, 2012)

samsung -no backlit....

bought this black beauty...
*i45.tinypic.com/a8qzc.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2usu4h3.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/n4tmdg.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/20a4cvn.jpg


----------



## far (Aug 12, 2012)

any suggestion on partitioning the  750 HDD. 250-250-250 a good idea..if not let me know why...


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats ! 

The pics don't do it justice though IMO. It looks much better in the flesh. 

Are these pics taken with your GS2 ?


----------



## far (Aug 12, 2012)

yes from gs2..

the laptop looks much better in real...


----------



## samawesome1990 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey I am also planning to buy this laptop ........ hwz it ........... should I go for it .......... need it for looks , coding and some graphics work on photoshop !!!


----------



## far (Aug 15, 2012)

If you are not into gaming on laptop...this laptop rocks...go for it...


----------



## raksrules (Aug 15, 2012)

@far

I need some opinions for this laptop from you as you own it. I am in US currently and i am planning on getting a new laptop and i don't really need a 1080p screen and no GPU also as i do not play any games. I am ok with i5 and don't really need an i7 processor. I drilled down to a sony Vaio E series laptop.
Below is the link.. (looks like it is same as the Indian counterpart)

Amazon.com: Sony VAIO E Series SVE15114FXS 15.5-Inch Laptop (Aluminum Silver): Computers & Accessories

Disregard the price shown as the lowest i have found for this particular laptop on amazon through amazon as seller is 579$ so i would be buying this laptop only when the price comes under 600$. Currently it is showing above 700$.

How is this laptop as per your experience ? The screen, weight and performance ? I only need laptop for basic stuff like web surfing, movie watching, MS office and sometimes i might connect it to a 46" LCD TV.
One particular reason that i choose this is price of under 600$ for the hardware.

Also how is the weight ? 6 Lbs sounds heavy for sure.


----------



## far (Aug 15, 2012)

performance is great...weight is 2.7kg..bit heavy...but all 15" laptops are between 2.5-2.75 kgs..but portability wont be an issue.
yea u can go for3rd gen i5 if u get it for under $600


----------



## red dragon (Aug 15, 2012)

2.7kg!But portability not an issue!?


----------



## far (Aug 15, 2012)

as far the record goes..yes..its lighter than it sounds...like i said.. all 15 inchers are bit heavy...

if u think 2.7 kg for 15" is not portable..feel free to go for ultrabooks


----------



## adnan87 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats Awsome buy!

Can you tell me the core speed of the graphics card in it?


----------



## raksrules (Aug 16, 2012)

@far 

In general usage how is the onboard audio. I am not expecting high quality but is it decent at full volume ? I usually use external speakers but would be great if the onboard speakers are decent.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2012)

far said:


> any suggestion on partitioning the  750 HDD. 250-250-250 a good idea..if not let me know why...



C drive won't need more than 80GB ever if you won't install games in the same partition. (I don't) Don't make more than 3 partitions, it looks messy TBH. Rest you can keep according to your preference.



raksrules said:


> @far
> 
> In general usage how is the onboard audio. I am not expecting high quality but is it decent at full volume ? I usually use external speakers but would be great if the onboard speakers are decent.



Don't expect any sort of bass from it, but volume should be enough for single/double usage.


----------



## far (Aug 17, 2012)

adnan87 said:


> Congrats Awsome buy!
> 
> Can you tell me the core speed of the graphics card in it?



Thanks...not sure how to check graphics core speed?..need to use any bench mark tool...



raksrules said:


> @far
> 
> In general usage how is the onboard audio. I am not expecting high quality but is it decent at full volume ? I usually use external speakers but would be great if the onboard speakers are decent.



Audio is pretty decent..on medium volume itself. depends on what you use for...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 17, 2012)

far said:


> Thanks...not sure how to check graphics core speed?..need to use any bench mark tool...



GPU-Z.


----------



## raksrules (Aug 18, 2012)

far said:


> Thanks...not sure how to check graphics core speed?..need to use any bench mark tool...
> 
> 
> 
> Audio is pretty decent..on medium volume itself. depends on what you use for...



I almost never listen to music on my laptop and on rare occurrences I see YouTube videos. This will be a more of keep at home full time laptop and for movies etc I always use external speakers. Now waiting for the amazon price to come down.


----------



## far (Aug 18, 2012)

^ oh..ok..then sony should be fine..all the best


----------



## adnan87 (Aug 21, 2012)

^ You can check the graphis core speed by running the software GPU-Z as suggested above.


----------

